
Google now knows when its users go to the store and buy stuff (2017) - mpweiher
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/05/23/google-now-knows-when-you-are-at-a-cash-register-and-how-much-you-are-spending
======
skate22
Credit card transactions and location data do not prove ads are working.
Google already knows where you shop long before you get served an ad. I keep
getting ads to persue a masters in CS which is somthing i have been planning
to do anyways. Furthermore i make it a point to avoid stores that were
advertised.

